

First free file transfer service for files up to 20GB - hshojaee
https://www.transferbigfiles.com
Now you can send files that are up to 20GB in size through any modern browser without flash or any other plugins. It's free.
======
hshojaee
For those interested to know more about this...we rebuilt TransferBigFiles.com
from scratch, wrote a new multi-threaded chunked uploader (which accomplishes
10x upload speed improvements - should be the fastest you have ever seen on
the net) and simplified the site tremendously with a new user interface. We
also updated our storage to be a hybrid solution that uses both our own
servers as well as Amazon S3.

The new site has been up for just over 1 day and we are seeing that the
typical user is now transferring 5x as much data than they used to. :-)

